# Former Holiday Location North West



## exsplorer (Jul 19, 2013)

Had a quick visit to a former holiday location. Any advice on anything subject related is greatly appreciated ty  . 
[/CENTER][/CENTER]



2013-07-15 12.27.16 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr



2013-07-15 12.30.19 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr



2013-07-15 12.30.10 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr



2013-07-15 12.30.10 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr



2013-07-15 12.29.03 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr



2013-07-15 12.28.39-1 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr



2013-07-15 12.28.04 by Stephen Shaw1, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2013)

Reminds me of Butlins,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 19, 2013)

Good first post. Loads of folks will remember their parents dragging them to that place. Thanks for the look- in.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 19, 2013)

> Any advice on anything subject related is greatly appreciated



Try Tripadvisor, that place looks derelict! 

Nice report, it's weird what gets left, like in the first photo, despite a whole side of the building being smashed down, a picture still hangs on the wall! 

Look forward to more of your finds


----------



## woody65 (Jul 21, 2013)

pontins blackpool ?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 21, 2013)

Pontins St. Anne's. 

I wouldn't worry about hiding the location


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 23, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Try Tripadvisor, that place looks derelict!
> 
> Nice report, it's weird what gets left, like in the first photo, despite a whole side of the building being smashed down, a picture still hangs on the wall!
> 
> Look forward to more of your finds


ahh yes thanks for the comment urban x , i like these observations too they give me a feeling of ...well i cant desribe it at the moment , but it makes me feel peacefull and satisfied . I d go somewhere new everyday if i could .LOVE IT


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks very much all for your comments really appreciate them


----------

